# SR20DET Transmission Mating



## The Scandi Flick (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the deal:

'97 240sx Kouki w/ SR20DET from a Silvia. Looking for suggestions. I hate automatic transmissions, and I can drive manual. I was born without my right hand, so sometimes I miss a shift from 2 to 3 or 4 to 5 and back. My shifting is inherently slow, as well. Basically, H pattern is difficult. I was curious about suggestions. I'd like a sequential but I know they can be pricey. Anyone with information on seq. gearboxes or who owns one, let me know where you got it, price, etc. I read some stuff about HKS, but I haven't had much luck. Thanks.


----------

